# Swpye Force Closing



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Anybody having issues with swype on the lastest gb cm7 build? it constanly force closes. ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling with the swype installer but it still force closed. help please, i miss swype lol


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't have an answer for you, but, alternately, you could try flexT9 keyboard, it's pretty swypy


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yea I tried it but I didn't like it


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

You may want to try this install method - http://ghost301tech.wordpress.com/2011/06/15/how-to-install-swype-3-5-on-miui-android-rom-1-6/

I had the force close issues on MIUI, and this worked for me. Not sure if it will work for CM7 as I am not on that, but its worth a try.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

i got it working, idk how though. uninstalled and reinstalled and had no luck. decided to try it again yesterday and now it works. im not complaining though


----------

